# Proline flatback?



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I saw a sweet looking boat yesterday, about 20 ft, maybe 22.   open center console, had to be late 60's early 70's.  Very nice lines.  The guy said it was a proline "flat top"?   I would love to redo one of these as bay boat.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: Proline?*

or maybe flat back.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Check out classicaquasport.com. It's the microskiff.com of people who restore them.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

http://tampa.craigslist.org/pnl/boa/4702320226.html
There was also a hull that was for sale on hull truth.just google it and lots of rebuilds come up.looks like it would ride really well in the chop


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

I'd get one of these instead:

https://www.facebook.com/SheafferBoats


----------



## Jared T. (Apr 13, 2014)

Awesome boats. Lots of room for whatever you can think of. Brother just finished his 24ft this summer and dad has himself a 20ft hull in the yard ready for rebuild. It is unreal how shallow they float and run, especially the 24.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

The Pro Line 24 flatback was a design that followed and tried to capitalize on the success of the Aquasport 22.2 flatback which was the design that truly popularized current open center console fishing boats.  I own an Aquasport 22.2 and it's an amazing boat, runs very shallow and fast on low horsepower and leaps vertically onto plane.  Not as good in chop as a deep-V, but a really good compromise for inshore and nearshore and the type of fishing 99% of us do.  Mine will be getting a paint job soon.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

^ very cool
another spin off is the Dorado 23, which is a beautiful boat as well


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

did a some reading on these last night. Looks like the biggest challenge would be the wood decks, stringers and transoms.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Same as any other hull from the 70s and 80s


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

I fish out of Suwannee FL and on a restored early 70's Proline 24 sweet boats for in/near shore. You see a ton of them around that area and are the preferred hull used by guides there. 

Coarsey Fiberglass Unlimited is probably the most experienced in these restoration of the hulls.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I saw a Coarsey resto of one on hull truth last night. Very nice.


----------



## Jared T. (Apr 13, 2014)

Here is my brothers 24' Proline that was finished this summer.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Very nice! Love the simple layout.


----------



## hopefishing (Oct 31, 2014)

Here's the 24' 1982 proline flatback I charter from down here in the glades. A fine platform to fish from


----------

